# Muy feliz cumpleaños, Jonquiliser



## TraductoraPobleSec

*Jonquiliser,*

*siempre ha sido un placer encontrarte por aquí y aprender con tus maravillosos comentarios; así que qué menos que desearte lo mejor en el día de tu cumpleaños.*

*¡Que cumplas muuuuuuuuuuuuuchos más!*

*Molts petons i abraçades des del Poble Sec, hoy con sol y lluvia *

*TPS*​


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Felicidades por tu cumpleaños y por lo bien que te expresas en español, e polo galego tamén y por tu avatar y  por tu simpatía.


----------



## Trisia

Happy birthday, Jonquiliser! Many happy returns of the day.

I'm always glad to read your posts on the CD forum. Keep it up 

All the best from all the way here


----------



## jonquiliser

Muchísimas gracias, mozuel@s! 

Pero no sólo cumplí yo, sino que también K-Milla y Simone de Beauvoir, que conste! FELICIDADES a ellas! 

Tradu, moltes gracies per les felicitats (¿así se puede decir?)! Ya sabes que yo también estoy encantada de tenerte aquí. Petóns també !  
Pablo, graciñas eh! Verás, piropear a mi avatar me derrite el corazón más que ninguna otra cosa   Haría lo mismo por ti, pero mira, como no te pongas ninguna imagen... Muchos salduos 
Trisia, what a nice surprise to see you again, has been a while. Have so much work and the Wordreference vice was getting out of hand....   Thank you for the congrats! All the best to you as well!


----------



## Fernita

*Pero qué lástima que he llegado un día tarde. Igual espero que hayas festejado mucho y que hayas pasado un muy feliz cumple al igual que K-Milla y ... bueno, Simone de B. también ... *

*Muchos besos desde Buenos Aires,*
*Fernita.*


----------



## romarsan

FELIZ CUMPLE JONQUILISER

Que tengas un feliz año y que sigas siendo un encanto

Un beso
Rosalía​


----------



## krolaina

Muchas Felicidades Jonqui!!


----------



## Joannes

E zalihen hoohdah hewenscht, Bee'tje! En daje noh lange meuht leevn in de hloria en daorbuutn é.  Toe joen! Santé!


----------



## Kibramoa

*Feliz Cumpleaños Jonquiliser.*
*
*


----------



## Cristina Moreno

*Siempre llego tarde, pero ... ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS JONQUILISER!*

*Un abrazo*


----------



## Cecilio

Mi intento en finlandés:

*Paljon onnea syntymäpäiväsi johdosta!*

En fin: ¡Cumpleaños feliz!


----------



## alexacohen

Xoia:

Miña terra galega espérate na primaveira... a tempada das cereixas - e a queimada, por si ainda fai viruxe!

Que sexas moi feliz neste o teu día, e mais todo-los días da túa vida.

Bicos,

Alexa


----------



## Laztana

Zorionak jonquiliser!
eso sí, con retraso  es un verdadero placer encontrarte por el foro. Siempre me ha alucinado tu castellano, ¿de verdad que no eres de por aquí? ¡hablas mejor que mucha gente que conozco!
Un saludo


----------



## chics

¡¡¡Felicidades, Jonqui!!! Jo, el próximo año podemos celebrar nuestros cumples juntas... Sobretodo porque también tengo la sospecha de que en realidad vives aquí al lado, que no puede ser que hables tan bien el castellano siendo de ahí tan lejos...
Besos, un abrazo y mis mejores deseos para este año.


----------



## bb008

*Así que esta otra "bb", cumpleaños, creo que llegué tarde, pero de todas maneras ¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!*​


----------



## ROSANGELUS

jonquiliser said:


> Muchísimas gracias, mozuel@s!
> 
> Pero no sólo cumplí yo, sino que también K-Milla y Simone de Beauvoir, que conste! FELICIDADES a ellas!
> 
> !


Quien dijo tarde???? 

Felicidades a los tres...

tarde pero seguras...


Besos
Rosangelus


----------



## María Madrid

Med en enkel (försenad) tulipan på bemärkelsedagen...

y que cumplas muchos más!!!

Grattis! Kram på dig!


----------



## jonquiliser

Thank you very much all of you! I'd love to answer each individually, but I'm afraid my strain injured arms would protest, so: un besote pa tós, sois mú mú maj@s  A big hug to everyone!

Y un saludo especial pa E-M: espero que nos volvamos a encontrar en algún lugar en algún momento. ¡Que te vaya muy bien todo!


----------



## argentina84

*¡Feliz Feliz Feliz cumple!*
*¡Tarde pero seguro!*
*Argentina84*


----------

